# Grammar 101



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Question (apologies if i've asked this before):

Bereft of grammatical notation as this sentence is, would it then, be an acceptable sentence if one added the appropriate grammatical notation (ie. commas, colons, etc.)?

*On the exam yesterday Tom where Barry had had had had had had had had had had had the teacher's approval.*

s.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

sorry, no!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> sorry, no!


anyone else care to set yourself up for grand disillusionment before i reveal the answer?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

... on the exam yesterday?"

Tom: "Where?"

Barry: "Had had had had had had had had had had had the teacher's approval."


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

ok... Had Had Had is the teacher's name, right? hmmm


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

*
On the exam yeterday, Tom Where Barry, Had Had Had, Had Had Had, had had Had Had Had, the teacher's, approval.*

still not grammatically correct, and you didn't say we could capitalize!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Either Tom or Barry is stuttering.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wendy said:


> Either Tom or Barry is stuttering.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL, Wendy!
I thought the same thing, LOL.

Is this a real question? Oh HELL.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

X says to Tom:

"On the exam yesterday, Tom! -- where Barry had, had, had, had, had, had, had, had, had, had, had the teacher's approval."

X has a stutter? :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> X says to Tom:
> 
> "On the exam yesterday, Tom! -- where Barry had, had, had, had, had, had, had, had, had, had, had the teacher's approval."
> 
> X has a stutter? :?


HOWLING Dreamer LOLOLOL. Thats about what I had in mind too. This thread is just too hilarious!!! :lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh all right, kids. I've tortured you long enough. Get ready to take notes...

*On the exam yesterday Tom where Barry had had had had had had had had had had had the teacher's approval. *

Without grammar...nonsensical rubbish.

With grammar however...

*On the exam yesterday, Tom, where Barry had had "had had", had had "had"; "had had" had had the teacher's approval. *

You see, the exam had a question (or i should say "had had" a question), which required the two students, Barry and Tom, to enter either "Had Had" or "Had" as the correct grammatical response to a given dialogue. "Had had" being the Past Perfect tense of the verb "To Have". For example,

A) It was strange that he had no money, as _he'd had_ a good day at the tables.
B) It was strange that he had no money, as _he had_ a good day at the tables.

Now, if we're talking about this in the past tense, Answer A is correct, which uses the "had had" ("he'd" is a conjunction of "he had" and is commonly used for semantical fluidity.) This question was presumedly already glossed over in class, and the teacher had given his approval, in this context, to the former. "Had had" had had the teacher's approval.

You see, kids. You see what fun words can be!

Now, for the next question:

Provided three vowels are inserted in this string of letters, can a sentence be made of it? And if so, how?

*QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ*

Good Luck!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

as long as you put in 3 vowels can you add as many more vowels and consonants as you want?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

pdr said:


> as long as you put in 3 vowels can you add as many more vowels and consonants as you want?


No, i'm afraid you're only permitted to use 3 vowels...no other letters.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sebastian, how many times do I have to tell you ? Thse pirpoise ofz linguaguueae ez cuimmunicatrtion. Nuffing elise. Excipt for livers of proze like yourself.

If you understood that, my point is made.

Incidently, why grammar 101 ? Room 101 ?


----------

